# Heritage Alex Skolnick Signature H-150



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Shit, this is a nice guitar. I love the Heritage brand and this one looks real sweet.










Neck : One piece mahogany neck. Bound and inlaid ‘The Heritage’ head stock, with Alex Skolnick signature.

Fingerboard : 24-3/4” scale, 22 fret bound trapezoid inlaid rosewood board with ‘S’ inlay in the 12th fret.

Body : Solid mahogany body, cream bound carved Ultra curly maple top available as a light weight model at no charge.

Body Size :

Rim Thickness - 2”
Body Width - 13”
Body Length - 17 1/4”

Electronics : Seymour Duncan ’59 neck pickup, Seymour Duncan JB Jazz Bridge pickup

Heritage Guitar, Inc. of Kalamazoo - Alex Skolnick Signature H-150


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my that's nice. Is that more Skolnick-the-jazz-cat or Skolnick-the-shredder though? Just doesn't seem like the right fit for Testament to me.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh, that's one sweet guitar. 
always dig his stuff--no matter jazzy or shreddy. lol


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

She should sound sweet with the stock Duncans as well


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

iaresee said:


> Is that more Skolnick-the-jazz-cat or Skolnick-the-shredder though?


That's his 'shredder' guitar I think - he seems to use a goldtop LP and the Heritages as his main Testament guitars. With the old red Ibanez Sabre making a few appearances here and there...


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Beautiful single cut, don't care for the headstock.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Same here. Headstock looks like it belongs on a acoustic.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

that sure looks a lot like my 20th Anniversary model Heritage.
minus Alex whatshisface's signature of course.
its a great guitar.
and as everyone knows, the headstock is the key to the guitar's amazing tone!


----------

